# 1973 0r 1974 Western Flyer Fairway Flyer



## jason morton (Jun 18, 2015)

She is my favorite rider!!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not a high cachet bike, but a good one still. These bikes are simple, fun, and actually pretty lively riders compared to a much heavier balloon tire.


----------



## Shauna1206 (May 9, 2020)

I want it


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2020)

-----

Uh oh, covetousness.  


-----


----------

